# 19 and a GTR



## twinturborag (Aug 17, 2006)

hi every one basically i will be 20 in october and i will also have 3 yrs NCB and was wondering if there is any way i will be able to insure a GTR? im paying 3K on a s14 silvia at the mo. even if ats in my dads name and im a named driver what do you reckon? bottom line honest opinion


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Its gona be dear mate, some companies wont insure you as a named driver as your under 25. Im 24 and struggled like hell to get a quote at first with my dad as a named driver (retired cop, advanced driver and about 500 years ncb). Got knocked back from about 5 or 6 companies, then tried for my own policy. First quote was from adrian flux £2700, then i went to a-plan and got it for £1745. I've 5 years ncb too. At the end of the day if you can pay the insurance go for it! (theres a lad on here thats about 20 with one and i think pays 8k!)

Try a-plan and see what they say mate.


----------



## twinturborag (Aug 17, 2006)

yeah 8k is a bit on the steep side but hay if you got the money . you got thenumber for a-plan


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Just type A-Plan into google.


----------



## twinturborag (Aug 17, 2006)

ok cheers


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

its very unlikely you will find a company that will insure you on a skyline gtr, i had trouble finding a company to insure me on a uk scooby at 21 and when i did find a company they charged me £3000


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

wait till your 22 mate make a load of diffrence then


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

you would prob get it if you went through adrian flux. they insured my r33 gtst at 20 for 2500 tpft, when i changed to the r32 gtr it was no more expensive, they said it was same group and about same performance lol (i didnt complain!)


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd leave it for a while if I were you mate, at those kind of prices you're just throwing your money away IMO.

You'd be better off spending it elsewhere, like on pussy for instance.  

Also - I'm not trying to be funny, but the fact that you've got RAG in your username suggests to me that if you did buy one, you may seriously reduce your life expectancy..

I'm 38, have maximum NCD and pay £550 and that's too frigging much IMO.

Saying that I've had 7* crashes in my life, all when I was aged between 17 & 24, [So you could say I've learnt the hard way!] But the main point is, if I'd owned a skyline in that timeframe, I'd probably be dead right now. 

* only 1 was totally my fault [The first], with all the others I was the victim of high speed circumstance..


----------



## Dele Z. (Jun 14, 2007)

Mate, im 19 and getting bummed £2050 on my R34 GTT


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

If your paying 3k on a S14 your gonna be paying a fair bit more on a GTR!

Butuz


----------

